# Problem of "From/Sender" Address Fixztion



## Abid Hussain (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear All, 
I have a question regarding postfix configuration. 

I have a mail server configured via postfix on centos. If an authorize user send email through command prompt he is able to change "from address/sender address" and can send email. I want to block this capability. i am explaining the problem point wise as below. 

I have an authorized e-mail user by the name a...@xyz.com 
It logs on at mail server through console by providing his credentials (uesrname/password) 
after authentication he create a mail and change sender address from a...@xyz.com to k...@xyz.com and sends the mail to another legitimate user n...@xyz.com 
In n...@xyz.com inbox the mail appears to be came from k...@xyz.com instead of actual sender a...@xyz.com 
Kindly advise how change of "fro/sender address" can be blocked.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2015)

Rule #7: Thread freebsd-forums-rules.38922

Thread closed.


----------

